# TriangleTube boiler



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello to all! I am new to the forum and my question is this....
Has anyone installed a TriangleTube boiler ? And have it run both domestic heat & hot water? I won't go into detail just yet unless some one has installed one.
Thanks


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mark Potter said:


> Hello to all! I am new to the forum and my question is this....
> Has anyone installed a TriangleTube boiler ? And have it run both domestic heat & hot water? I won't go into detail just yet unless some one has installed one.
> Thanks


The prestige is a popular boiler teamed with a indirect storage tank for domestic. Triangle also offers two choices and styles of combi boilers, the Excellence with a 20 g indirect inside the cabinet of a 110 model prestige, or the Challenger which is a aluminum product that incorporates a copper intwined coil for domestic.

I had a PS 175 with a 80g smart tank (SS tank in tank)

Better post an intro soon and be in the trades


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark Potter said:


> Hello to all! I am new to the forum and my question is this....
> Has anyone installed a TriangleTube boiler ? And have it run both domestic heat & hot water? I won't go into detail just yet unless some one has installed one.
> Thanks


I've installed lots of Viessmann Vitodens 100s, which are similar (some say BETTER ). They've pretty much all been built to do both heating and domestic HW. No point having two expensive high efficiency burners in one house when one can easily do the whole job


----------



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry I thought I would get email if someone replies to this thread.
Ok here I go then.. the hole system is up and running fine the only issue I have is I want the boiler to run both heat and hot water but the peramitors I have set on the system is only running one or the other depending one the peramitors if I have it set to like 12? (I didnt bring the book home with me) it only does heat kicks on the circulator for heat then shuts Circulator for hot water. 

The picture below it it won't tell you anything other then what it looks like compared to the 2 old ones that are outdated the indirect water heater is to the left of the triangle tube and that's all hooked up fine. 
Let me know if you need any more info I'm shore it's a simple setting I will be there tomorrow working on it 
This is a apartment complex this building has about 12 units 2 bed rooms 
Thanks again 









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark Potter said:


> Sorry I thought I would get email if someone replies to this thread.
> Ok here I go then.. the hole system is up and running fine the only issue I have is I want the boiler to run both heat and hot water but the peramitors I have set on the system is only running one or the other depending one the peramitors if I have it set to like 12? (I didnt bring the book home with me) it only does heat kicks on the circulator for heat then shuts Circulator for hot water.


"Peramitors"?? :laughing: You must mean "parameters", right?

I can't help ya with Triangle Tube settings. I've never installed one.

On my systems I wire the controls to prioritize DHW. When the DHW tank calls for heat the system shuts down the house heating pump and kicks on the DHW pump. It also tells the boiler to go to its high fire DHW setting. When the DHW tank is satisfied everything switches back to normal.

If your boiler is big enough to do both at once then you can set it up that way. That takes a much bigger boiler than my way though. If the boiler is too small then it'll take much too long (maybe forever) to get DHW in winter.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

The couple of prestiges I have done all had DHW as priority, I think there was a setting in the installers manual for one of the other but not both. Assuming you are only running 1 temp you, could use an aquastat to run both systems and just bypass most of the built in controls on the boiler.

Check the manual online, that said you may want to post a proper intro before the hammer arrives.


----------



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

futz said:


> "Peramitors"?? :laughing: You must mean "parameters", right?
> 
> I can't help ya with Triangle Tube settings. I've never installed one.
> 
> ...


Lol yes parameters thought spell check corrected it lol
Thanks for quick response and apparently it is big enough to do both when the DHW calls for it the boiler will give which ever one heat or HW but never at the same time as it is wired not to run both circulators at the same time. It also might be because no one in the apartments has there heat on? But the accustat is on telling the boiler to give heat. Lol I guess were in the area of smart boilers now? Lol 
Thanks for the help! Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mark Potter said:


> Lol yes parameters thought spell check corrected it lol
> Thanks for quick response and apparently it is big enough to do both when the DHW calls for it the boiler will give which ever one heat or HW but never at the same time as it is wired not to run both circulators at the same time. It also might be because no one in the apartments has there heat on? But the accustat is on telling the boiler to give heat. Lol I guess were in the area of smart boilers now? Lol
> Thanks for the help! Much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


This looking to be a 175 or 250, the boiler pump would be external.
From pic, we cant tell if your using the H/W MCB controller for heat & dhw circ control which gives priority or an external zone pump relay which can offer choices for the indirect.

If the pic is deceiving and its a 110, you have two pumps and using the DHW dedicated supply outlet? I dont see many pipes under there.


----------



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> This looking to be a 175 or 250, the boiler pump would be external.
> From pic, we cant tell if your using the H/W MCB controller for heat & dhw circ control which gives priority or an external zone pump relay which can offer choices for the indirect.
> 
> If the pic is deceiving and its a 110, you have two pumps and using the DHW dedicated supply outlet? I dont see many pipes under there.


Yeah I took the pic before I asked the forum so it does serve no justice.
It's a 399 series there is a indirect fired water heater to the left of it. 
It seams to be kicking it's self to short fire after being set it's running hot water now but will need to do heat. Today I ran the acustat thermostat that came with the unit mounted it out side but didn't have time to hook it to the boiler I'm thinking that is why is not calling for heat.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

The 1st reply asked you for one.... :whistling2:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mark Potter said:


> Yeah I took the pic before I asked the forum so it does serve no justice.
> It's a 399 series there is a indirect fired water heater to the left of it.
> It seams to be kicking it's self to short fire after being set it's running hot water now but will need to do heat. Today I ran the acustat thermostat that came with the unit mounted it out side but didn't have time to hook it to the boiler I'm thinking that is why is not calling for heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


"short fire" due to piping and circulator sizing I'm sure.

Your not a plumbing & heating guy are you?

Is that 1-1/4" copper on a 399,000 btu boiler? With a small circ im betting. Good luck with that.


----------



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> "short fire" due to piping and circulator sizing I'm sure.
> 
> Your not a plumbing & heating guy are you?
> 
> Is that 1-1/4" copper on a 399,000 btu boiler? With a small circ im betting. Good luck with that.


No it's 1" circulator, copper line but that's the hot water. The heat line with circulator is 1 1/2".
These lines were not reduced down or up to fit the boiler.
This boiler is meant for this size building to run only when needs to for heat.

Please tell me if I am wasting any ones time with this thread sorry I didn't introduce my self properly I figured since my 1st post was on installing triangleTube boiler people would take me seriously.

I work for a apartment complex co. doing capital projects for all 4 complexes
I have installed Many peerless boilers from soup to nuts as well as 3 of these TriangleTube gas boilers already.
This is one of the other ones I did in different building.





















Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mark Potter said:


> Please tell me if I am wasting any ones time with this thread sorry I didn't introduce my self properly I figured since my 1st post was on installing triangleTube boiler people would take me seriously.
> 
> I work for a apartment complex co. doing capital projects for all 4 complexes
> I have installed Many peerless boilers from soup to nuts as well as 3 of these TriangleTube gas boilers already.
> This is one of the other ones I did in different building.


Nobody is taken seriously until they do an introduction & they are a plumber...

You are wasting your time until that intro... :yes:

After that you'll feel the love... It's just the way it is...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Could that possibly be constant inline zone circulation with a boiler pump piped in series, controlled by a stat in basement? That's what it looks like


----------



## Mark Potter (Sep 29, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Could that possibly be constant inline zone circulation with a boiler pump piped in series, controlled by a stat in basement? That's what it looks like


No it looks like it's just a loop back to the boiler lol but no there were 4 smaller gas boilers on the wall to the right if you look by the circulators on wall there are ball valves the are cut the were connected to them. The control stat was also connected I also need to run the new stat outside to boiler.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

